# XTR 2003-Komponenten



## bike4you (2. November 2003)

Ich biete XTR-2003 Komponenten bei ebay an.

http://img.auktionsbuddy-images.de/ab/70696E6F72656C6C6F/478/img_3423.jpg

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9197&item=3635740442

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=3635740249

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9197&item=3635730664


----------

